
Ask HN: How do you manage your personal monthly budget? - JamesAdir
Are you using an online service? A customized spreadsheet? A great app? Would love to get some ideas how to handle this properly.
======
kenha
I used YNAB ([http://www.youneedabudget.com](http://www.youneedabudget.com)).
It's a customized web service that handles budgeting, and it has a Mobile App
as well. While it has integration with banks, I chose to enter/record
everything manually, since the action itself reminds me "You should stop
spending."

Before YNAB, I use Mint for a while, but it didn't help in terms of managing
my budget due to the auto-import feature. I also used YNAB 4 in the past (you
pay $50 and that's it), but felt it's great enough to spend $5 a month on
budgeting.

------
acemarke
Been using AceMoney [0] for years. Small, stable desktop app that just works.
Every so often I poke around at a couple alternatives just to see what's out
there, but haven't found anything compelling yet.

Also recently started using CalendarBudget [1] to track monthly income/bills,
and forecast balances. Free, and has some nice options for generating
repeating entries.

[0] [http://www.mechcad.net/](http://www.mechcad.net/)

[1] [https://calendarbudget.com/home/](https://calendarbudget.com/home/)

------
nwrk
Mobile apps

Monefy (android) [1] and Speendee (ios) [2]

Using while travel too keep track where to money go (it can go fast :-)).

Recommending both for daily use. Even to get 'snapshot/sample' of daily spend
for one week.

[1] [http://www.monefy.me/](http://www.monefy.me/) [2]
[http://www.spendee.com/](http://www.spendee.com/)

------
dudul
GnuCash. I like that there is both a MacOs and Linux version (and probably
Windows as well).

------
typicalrunt
Ledger cli. Intimidating at first, but everything is in a text file so it's
super portable.

------
JamesAdir
Thx for the tips everyone! Will check them out!

